# EASTER EGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Kirsten_Lenz (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, my young 5 yr old Ellie (redfoot tort) originally gave me her first eggy on Valentine's day. And just now, I passed her tank and said "Give me an Easter Egg!" and went to unpack my groceries and when I came back, she had a big eggy sitting right behind her! 

This one is a bit more elongated then the first and bigger and I still do not believe she has ever been mated in my keeping so I assume there is no baby torts for me but there is a lot of clear mucus and some blood streaking. I would like to know if this is normal?

I will take eggy pictures right now.

Kirsten && Ellie


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Kirsten_Lenz (Feb 29, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


>



Yeah I thought it was way cool too!

Here's the 2nd egg!


----------



## dmarcus (Feb 29, 2012)

Very very cool..


----------



## wellington (Feb 29, 2012)

Are you going to try and incubate them? Female Tortoises can hold sperm until then want? To use it. Not sure what it is called, but they can. I would try it if it were me. Unless of course you have had her since she was a baby, well then you would know for sure she has never mated.


----------



## Weda737 (Feb 29, 2012)

ohhh incubate it, wouldn't it be awesome if something came of it?!


----------



## wellington (Feb 29, 2012)

Can someone say how long before you can candle it to see if there is anything in it?. It would be so cool, if there was a baby. However if they didn't think to try and incubate, it would probably be to late now, right?


----------



## Weda737 (Feb 29, 2012)

You could candle it now to see if there are any veins, that could help tell if it's fertile.


----------



## Kirsten_Lenz (Feb 29, 2012)

Weda737 said:


> You could candle it now to see if there are any veins, that could help tell if it's fertile.



Well I candled both and the first was just a plain old unfertilized egg





And the second I believe is also unfertilized and in the fridge cuz my dad wants to show his friend. Ellie is really kinda on the small size for a 5 year old and to my knowledge has not been bred. I've owned her for about 2 years now so I doubt she has been mated. 

And I thought only snakes retained sperm! Shows what I know! But of course I did check before cracking one and keeping the other. I would like to eventually breed her but I dunno if I have the money for the incubator or whatever. Or who I'd even sell the babies to.

Kirsten && Ellie


----------

